# 50x2 Denon vs. 100x2 Onkyo?



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

So after multiple posts in here, many of you can tell I'm trying to build a bookshelf system for my dad for christmas. I'm pretty much down to this point: I'm buying a 2 channel receiver, and within my budget should I go with a 50w per channel Denon or a 100w per channel Onkyo? I'm basically wondering if each of these ratings are accurate, and if the difference in quality of each receiver is negligible or if there is a real difference. I would assume that the 50w Denon is either very accurate or under rated, while the 100 on the Onkyo is being generous. I'm leaning towards the Denon. Just wondering what everyone's thoughts on this matter are.


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

*Re: 50x2 Denon vs. 100x2 Yamaha?*

witch one has discret output stage?

<not a fan of chip amps


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: 50x2 Denon vs. 100x2 Yamaha?*

Actually, make that 100w Onkyo. Got mixed up.

These are the models I'm looking at:

Onkyo TX-8522 - Has Discrete Output Stage:
http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=10420&i=580TX8522&tp=179

Denon DRA-297 - Doesn't mention Discrete Output Stage:
http://www.crutchfield.com/App/Product/Item/Main.aspx?g=10420&i=033DRA297&tp=179

Don't really know what that does BTW, kind of a newbie when it comes to that stuff.

These prices are not what I plan to pay btw, most likely going to get refurbished w/ warranty.


----------



## nadaclue (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't know where to get refurbed Denon (onecall perhaps?), but here is the Onkyo for $130 refurbed from an authorized dealer:

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/ONKTX8522

As far as I've seen, both Denon and Onkyo are pretty honest when it comes to their ratings/marketing. 

And not to make things more difficult, but there is also Marantz who has the SR4320 for $60 more than the Onkyo:

http://www.accessories4less.com/cgi-bin/item/MARSR4320


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.dakmart.com/itemdetails/31347/173/
The Denon is $140 there. Dakmart is an authorized internet dealer according to Denon's website.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Needs to be XM ready, the Marantz isn't unfortunately. Thanks for the link.


----------

